# Best looking DH bike ever?



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

Let's see your choice pics! What do you guys think makes a badass DH bike look like the best looking two wheeled piece of machinery you've ever seen?

This thread is USELESS without pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

*Done!* No more pics necessary. Move along people...


----------



## ihatepedaling (Jul 26, 2009)

eeeeewwwwwwwwwwww that sunday is gross


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

I think that belongs in the worst looking color scheme thread.


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought this was a thread about best looking, not worst built. haha.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

mountain_yj's doppelgänger?


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw a green Turner DHR with a boxxer on it out in Marin County once. Now that is a nice colored bike! I wish i had a picture!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

M6 FRO, both old:










and new









SOCOM FRO









Uzzi VP (the one on the Intense website is f*cking beautiful)









Tracer VP (starting to see a trend yet?)









Tazer VP









Santa Cruz Driver 8


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)




----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice looking bikes


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

I am partial to canfield brothers bikes I have 2 and want a jedi like this.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

What wheels are on that Uzzi VP?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Good god!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

My color scheme just seems to work well:










However, I really like the look of the new Intense 951:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

There is just something about this frame/fork combo that just looks the business!!!


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Chumba's are fugly.
The Evil or the Canfield gets my vote.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I was drooling over the new 2010 Glory 0


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I would love to ride the sweet men that ride these beasts.


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

Nut! said:


> I would love to ride the sweet men that ride these beasts.


:eekster: :???: WTF! I sure hope you are female.


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

*My fresh rebuilt Cuervo.*

.....


----------



## Helheim (Jul 19, 2004)

Internal14, what fork is that?


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

turning in to another "look at my bike" thread


----------



## FlyingIrish (Jul 25, 2009)

This isn't "look at my bike" ok? This is a thread to post your decision for the BEST LOOKING DH BIKE EVER. That's quite the title so let's choose wisely. 

For me it was a 951 in white and red with choice build up parts that matched all the way around including red spokes and red highlights. Oh buddy that thing was sweet.

The new 2010 DHR is going to be the best looking bike of the day IMHO when it's complete and in production though.


----------



## blkss (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh, the 951 does it for me and since its been posted I dont need to post it again.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

that's not my bike....


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

shwinn8 said:


> that's not my bike....


my bad.

"look at the same model bike that i have thread"


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Yup, that's my bike. And I think it's dang cool too. So there. Put that in yer pipe and smoke it sonny. ;-)

Sorry that some of really dig the bike we actually ride.


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Internal14 said:


> Yup, that's my bike. And I think it's dang cool too. So there. Put that in yer pipe and smoke it sonny. ;-)
> 
> Sorry that some of really dig the bike we actually ride.


no need to get your panties in a bunch, sonny.

just pointing out when you create a thread about opinions about "best looking this or that", nine times of ten, its gonna be "mine is the best".


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

brillantesdv said:


> no need to get your panties in a bunch, sonny.
> 
> just pointing out when you create a thread about opinions about "best looking this or that", nine times of ten, its gonna be "mine is the best".


Sorry should have used more smiley's etc to get my sarcasm across enough.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

I reckon two of my bikes look nice (my Banshee and Turner, NOT my Ventana though!). I really dig the Makulu, Sinister, 303 DH and the Jedi amongst others, and if I owned them I'd be posting them too  Here we go then:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I see we have a few 951 fans in the thread. Here's some different colors:


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll have one in green please RDude 

SIIIICK, but then again, so is your DHR.


----------



## KMAD57 (Nov 2, 2004)

951 gets my vote. Sure would love to try one!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I love the IH above, but the logos look like an afterthought and ruin the whole thing.

Canfields look hot.

I'm also a fan of the Lapierres...

Took this at Eurobike 2008:


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

sickspeed16 said:


> What wheels are on that Uzzi VP?


Deore XT.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

Nut! said:


> Chumba's are fugly.
> The Evil or the Canfield gets my vote.


WTF is up with all the Chumba hate? Y'all's superficality is worse than a woman's. GTFOver it already. Damn. (and no I don't own a Chumba bike either).
You are fukin smoking crack and drinking psilocybin mushroom tea if you think the F5 is ugly.
The F5 and the Turner DHR get my vote on the best looking DH bikes.


----------



## 09Reign (Mar 19, 2009)

I stole this from the Giant forum. I don't have one :smallviolin: but I think it is clean and nice looking.


----------



## V-Dub (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry for the lousy camera phone pic...Lemon Lime, makes me thirsty...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Love the Schwinn Straight 8.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

V-Dub said:


> Sorry for the lousy camera phone pic...Lemon Lime, makes me thirsty...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

951 (well, M6, Socom, Uzzi....actually almost anything by Intense, really  ), but also the Makulu with a nice BOS build....hard to chose one from that list already. And no, I don't own any of them...
Defo not Chumba's or Turners (good bikes as they may be), and not Santa Cruz either for that matter. At least none of the Sam Hill fanboys have turned up to say the Demo looks good yet... 

Stop press. This just in. Don't know if it qualifies for best looking bike, but it certainly looks interesting enough.

http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/press release/exclusivenew-mondraker-summun/dirt-1235507.html

OP: to make this really "scientific", you could always build a vote out of this thing. Shortlist about 6-10 models that seem to get a lot of people's attention, and then throw up a vote thread on those.


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

This one...

<img src=https://www.boutiquecycles.com/images/uploads/bikes/0110_rotec.jpg>

<img src=https://www.boutiquecycles.com/images/uploads/bikes/0111_rotec.jpg>


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> 951 (well, M6, Socom, Uzzi....actually almost anything by Intense, really  ), but also the Makulu with a nice BOS build....hard to chose one from that list already. And no, I don't own any of them...
> Defo not Chumba's or Turners (good bikes as they may be), and not Santa Cruz either for that matter. At least none of the Sam Hill fanboys have turned up to say the Demo looks good yet...
> 
> Stop press. This just in. Don't know if it qualifies for best looking bike, but it certainly looks interesting enough.
> ...


I like the HHG aspect of that bike, makes it look real clean, and a head angle as low as 59


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> 951 (well, M6, Socom, Uzzi....actually almost anything by Intense, really  ), but also the Makulu with a nice BOS build....hard to chose one from that list already. And no, I don't own any of them...
> Defo not Chumba's or Turners (good bikes as they may be), and not Santa Cruz either for that matter. At least none of the Sam Hill fanboys have turned up to say the Demo looks good yet...
> 
> Stop press. This just in. Don't know if it qualifies for best looking bike, but it certainly looks interesting enough.
> ...


Holy mother of slack head angles, it looks like the headtube is half snapped off. I take it that it's Fabiens?


----------



## CarbonFiberFootprint (Nov 4, 2008)

This SuperCo does it for me...


----------



## CarbonFiberFootprint (Nov 4, 2008)

OOPS! I just noticed a SuperCo was already posted. That Canfield Bros is mighty gangster as well.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey raptordude, were you up at Northstar Friday evening a week and a half ago? I think I may have run into you on Gypsy?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

rmb_mike said:


> WTF is up with all the Chumba hate? Y'all's superficality is worse than a woman's. GTFOver it already. Damn. (and no I don't own a Chumba bike either).
> You are fukin smoking crack and drinking psilocybin mushroom tea if you think the F5 is ugly.
> The F5 and the Turner DHR get my vote on the best looking DH bikes.


Damn dude...some people just don't like certain rigs. No need to be a jerk about it. :nono:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

uncle-mofo said:


> Holy mother of slack head angles, it looks like the headtube is half snapped off. I take it that it's Fabiens?


Article says it will be available in October....but yeah, so far it's Fabien's...


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

Easy to answer. I saw one for the first time a week or so back in France and I think anyone who has seen one in person will agree, an awesome looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Mondraker wins, Its like an ironhrose sunday that went and got a boob job. I can't even imagine what a 59.5 degree head angle would feel like, but with that much adjustability I wouldn't mind trying it out  . Lets just hope it's not another 3k frame.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

I like the Intense 951 also. but since it's been mentioned i vote
TR450









forgot the Cove Shocker and STD


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> My color scheme just seems to work well:
> 
> [1:


yep that turner looks nice indeed


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry, but I haven't seen anything in this thread that even holds a candle to this. If nothing else, the Intense frames are artwork.


----------



## Tarant (Dec 11, 2006)

Aluminum is so last year, Everyone has aluminum.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_upload_es/bikes/models/xxl/2009/Glory-DH.jpg


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

V-Dub said:


> Sorry for the lousy camera phone pic...Lemon Lime, makes me thirsty...


Thanks sir. I like the DHR tons, Especially mine 

Pics dont do the color justice though.

I still owe you some beers too, Ill be down there soon...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Evil revolt with Nasa Budget....


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Win. My favorite from the thread by a mile.


----------



## Mudmanner (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd have to say any of the M series Intense frames. I don't ever remember hating the way the M1, M3, M6, etc looked. Hell I don't ever remember hating the way any Intense frame ever looked. 

My Favorite looking frames right now would be the M6 and Canfield Jedi.


----------



## alimaclikespie (Sep 19, 2008)

So many to choose from, but the shortlist has to be:

1. Superco Silencer
2. Empire AP1
3. Lapierre DH920
4. Mondraker Suumum
5. '00-'02 Turner DHR, After '02 they started to look rubbish IMO.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Im partially to the superco silencer, canfield jedi, and mondraker zero.


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Love all Intense bikes, and the new Uzzi and 951 are the best yet.

Worthy of a mention IMO:

*Intense M6*. Perfect...









*Nicolai Ion*... this one is especially mint...









*Morewood Makulu*...









*Lapierre DH-920*...sorry for size but hey, its pr0n!  









still love the *Foes DHS Mono 2:1* too...









Don't mind the latest *Trek Session 88* either for some reason...









that'll do for now.

DISCLAIMER: I own *NONE *of these bikes ...unfortunately.


----------



## Dave_k (Jul 18, 2009)

starship your nicolai link doesn't work. i think your linking to a web address to another forum, not to an image.


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

I will trow in my M6, now with E13 LG1+, and soon Industry nine DH wheels


----------



## Tyralan (Mar 30, 2009)

Dorado is a piece of crap fork....

Currently in love with this bike atm ...

https://www.nsmb.com/assets/images/gear/treksess88_08/SLorence80525_002.jpg


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Tyralan said:


> Dorado is a piece of crap fork....
> 
> Currently in love with this bike atm ...
> 
> https://www.nsmb.com/assets/images/gear/treksess88_08/SLorence80525_002.jpg


Have you riddne the 2009 Dorado? Why is it crap? Please explain, as I have been riding my dorado and am very impressed with it's performance


----------



## Tyralan (Mar 30, 2009)

The Dorado has never been any good because the suspension near the wheel ends up sacrificing marginally more suspension response for being extremely flimsy and flexible. The Dorado now costs a fortune, yet the Boxxer costs less and is lighter. I have also always found Manitou to be the worst quality and least reliable of all suspension producers.


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, the new Dorado is def stiffer, and works great, not really having any problems with flex, but then I am only 70kg with gear.

the first dorado's were grat working too, never had any problems with mine. They have had some bad other forks though, over the year, I got to give you that.

And if you look arround the dorado can be bought cheaper then the Boxxer WC 2010.......


----------



## Tyralan (Mar 30, 2009)

Each to his own I suppose. 70kg with gear is bloodly light so that might be your answer. Me, being 6 foot 3 and around 100 kg with gear, I need something stiff. I'd imagine the Dorado would function much better at your weight.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

not my bike but I really dig the green










the cnc'ing alone is madly beautiful


----------



## Gianthitsforglory (Aug 4, 2009)

The glory


----------



## Gianthitsforglory (Aug 4, 2009)

My new baby.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

2009 Demo 8 II


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

^^ Yeah the MkII Demo is a classic. This one here is easily the nicest Demo i've ever seen.

How could i forget the *Rotec RL9!!*....mmm Lawwill ...









Here is also another shot of the 2010 *Mondraker Summum*...3.36kg frameset! DW linked? Looks basically like a suave IH Sunday:









I also think the *Evil Revolt* is rather tasty...









*Devinci Wilson 4 *isn't too shabby either...


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

My short list: 

Canfield Jedi
Evil Revolt
Lapierre DH920
Intense 951
Morewood Makulu

Many other beautiful bikes out there though.


----------



## tombigmac (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Some of my past and present.


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

starship303 said:


> ^
> 
> Here is also another shot of the 2010 *Mondraker Summum*...3.36kg frameset! DW linked? Looks basically like a suave IH Sunday:


Not quite dw linked. 
https://zerosuspensionsystem.com/en/home.html

The new propain PRO10 system is similar.
https://propain-bikes.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=115&Itemid=40

I don't know who all has read my ugly bike thread. But the Lapierre DH920 is starting to grow on me. Maybe it was seeing so many ugly bikes at once it made me like it more


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont know if its the best "looking" because in DH how good looking can your bike be.... but i do know that it performs very very well. im very happy with my setup and once i get the 2010 glory frame it will make it just that much better.










its to bad i have a crap fork says Tyralan, because i really like it and so do my team mates, which one is 6'3" and 210 all geared up. he says the fork has such great dampening it has saved him a few times. but thats what you get for running a "crap" fork.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

HighTitan said:


> i dont know if its the best "looking" because in DH how good looking can your bike be.... but i do know that it performs very very well. im very happy with my setup and once i get the 2010 glory frame it will make it just that much better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Christiaan (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, I love my Dorado, haven't riddne it as much, but it works great. and so far no reliability issues, I am happy!


----------



## dirtdigler (Apr 13, 2007)

This is a good looking bycycle, but then I'm a wee bit biased


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy horrendous pedalling efficiency batman!!

That chain device has got some seriously funky angles going on, love the old school look frame !


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

dirtdigler said:


> This is a good looking bycycle, but then I'm a wee bit biased


I have been admiring the Katipos since their inception, great work. I'd really love to do a test and write up on one for MTBGearTech.com.

BTW the chain path is unconventional but I'm willing to bet that it pedals extremely well.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

ianjenn said:


>


this things blows my mind on so many levels.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

*THREAD OVER.*


----------



## dirtdigler (Apr 13, 2007)

GearTech said:


> I have been admiring the Katipos since their inception, great work. I'd really love to do a test and write up on one for MTBGearTech.com.
> 
> BTW the chain path is unconventional but I'm willing to bet that it pedals extremely well.


Good to see that you know whats going on with the drive train, very few people get it, and yes pedals very well,

Yeah would love for you to get your hands one for some testing, one day perhaps:thumbsup:

I've almost had one go to the US and A , maybe that'll change soon.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

anybody on the Uzzi wheels?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

sickspeed16 said:


> anybody on the Uzzi wheels?


Those are Shimano Deore XTs.


----------



## azonicrider188a (Mar 18, 2006)

these are some nice looking specimens


----------



## Frisco43 (Apr 1, 2006)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

Tyralan said:


> Each to his own I suppose. 70kg with gear is bloodly light so that might be your answer. Me, being 6 foot 3 and around 100 kg with gear, I need something stiff. I'd imagine the Dorado would function much better at your weight.


im 102kg with gear and 6'3" also and the fork had zero flex in it.
your e-speculation is awesome though :thumbsup:


----------



## Gianthitsforglory (Aug 4, 2009)

Bro you need some riser bars.


----------



## biker_maniack (Dec 2, 2008)

a SEXY DH/FR bike wouldhave to be something with a double crown fork (rock shox boxxer 203mm fox 40) white frame and fork with fox dhx 5.0 coil in the rear, white rims, wide maxxis tres on it and 203mm hydro brakes all around. There is a dream bike for ya. (sorryijustbrokethespacekeydroolingalloverit)
haha


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

any Intense bike 
any Yeti bike 
SC V10
SC Driver 8
any Evil bike
'10 Giant Faith
Marin Quake 7.9 (in an industrial way)
Superco Silencer (in an industrial way)
Nicolai Ion (in an industrial way)
Etc.Etc.Etc.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gianthitsforglory said:


> Bro you need some riser bars.


What's wrong with a good, strong set of flats? All my bikes had (and will have) flats, unless I want a nice Easton Monkeylite XC.


----------



## Gianthitsforglory (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry bro i just hate the way flats feel. A set of riser bars makes a dh bike feel that much better. Its kind of like riding a dirtbike with flats, it just feels wierd.Not to mention they look way better.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

misctwo said:


> *THREAD OVER.*


WINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

This bike looks awesome.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Back in "The Day" I would have voted for that Cannondale. 



Things have come a LONG way since.


----------



## Beast Of The East (Aug 9, 2009)

Datalogger said:


> Back in "The Day" I would have voted for that Cannondale.
> 
> Things have come a LONG way since.


I agee, downhill technology has come a long way, but it doesn't mean that this bike isn't one of the coolest looking bikes ever built.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frisco43 (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah, I was giving flat bars a chance. I've since put some riser bars on.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone else notice that the rear rotor on the Cannondale is on backwards?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

It's so great that people have such varying tastes in appearance. There are a couple bikes up here that I think are the ugliest things ever built (I won't say which ones). 

It's all a matter of opinion and doesn't really matter but for me the Lapierre and Morewood Makulu take the cake.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

godfather said:


> Anyone else notice that the rear rotor on the Cannondale is on backwards?


Good eye. :thumbsup:


----------



## elbry (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Dave_k said:


> starship your nicolai link doesn't work. i think your linking to a web address to another forum, not to an image.


Oops... fail. Okay well check the pics below of said Nicolai (with BOS bits). 
Such a nice machine: :arf:




























/thread


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

we all know Huffy has the best DH bike


----------



## 1StuntMonkey (Jun 16, 2008)

What about a Purgatory?!? I think these should be in the Sub-Zero Uber Cool list... 
http://www.purgatorybikes.com/harryknuckles/harryknuckles.html 








http://www.purgatorybikes.com/chocolatechip/chocolatechip.html 









Also, the LenzSport Pro Descender is quite nice! 









I Like the M6, M3, M1s of Intense... 
and a number of the Foes Racing Bikes... 
Canfield, Karpiel, and a few others are still viable alternatives...


----------



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

This '09-'10


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Only just discovered this thread. Some great looking bikes.

I think the Mondraker is winning in my books, closely follwoed by the 951 and Lapierre 920 - both of which I saw quite a few of at the World Championships this year.


Tarant said:


> Aluminum is so last year, Everyone has aluminum.


Indeed - Mick Hannah's Fury had a new paint job for the Worlds which made the bike look even better. Here is a pic I took of him in the Wallaby Run just after the Triple Triple.

Man he looked fast...


----------



## ReductiMat (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's mine, but it's only running a single crown in this pic.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Only just discovered this thread. Some great looking bikes.
> 
> I think the Mondraker is winning in my books, closely follwoed by the 951 and Lapierre 920 - both of which I saw quite a few of at the World Championships this year.
> 
> ...


I'm glad Mavic brought back the yellow Deemaxes for 2010. Those things added so much character to a bike.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ive always been a Demo fan but by far the 951 is the best looking DH bike to date, by far.
They remind me of Ducati race bikes.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I couldnt quite put my five ten on it but you hit the nail on the head. I doubt I would ride one since I prefer freeride but the 951 is sick, I also dig the green. I am digging the Uzzi and SS too but not the price tags. The Jedi rigs are insane too. Still dig the Maelstrom and for looks I would say the Ghost Grey but didn't really want to go white at the time, I prolly would of in hind site.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

I genuinely agree, the 951 is mine, Hence me just buying one. Also loving the Mondraker Summum too. the the 951 pips it.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

i think i just fell in love with the looks of the purgatory chocolate chip.
i have seen purgatory before but the new chocolate chip is sick!


----------



## mssr (Dec 5, 2007)

just only 303 )










not moar


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

mrgto said:


> I saw a green Turner DHR with a Boxxer on it out in Marin County once. Now that is a nice colored bike! I wish i had a picture!


Ask and you shall receive, one of the Turner brothers from another mother, his DHR weapon, green with black boxxer lol :thumbsup:

The Chumba F5 is quite a cool looking rig especially in person, some picc's no matter how god don't do bikes justice until seen in flash, this is one.

I'm partial to DHRs have to be #1 for me and esp 07 -09 model, 2010 dwl is looking promising too. 
DHR's look sicker in action  






Mondraker Sumum
Foes 2:1 is cool and bad 
Silencer, anything SuperCo do is hawt, 
Sunday in Sunday green with black boxxer maybe a theme there lol.. 
V10 over the Driver
Sunn Radical, would love to throw a leg over one of these.
Canfield Jedi 
Not a big Intense fan but the 951 looks good
Lappiere DH920 does look pretty sexy and have to go with it now Sam B is ripping one though now injured :rolleyes
MSSR that Yeti is the the dogs bollocks too dam hawt.

some nice rigs in here for sure


----------



## DeepseaDebo (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My old jedi and of course the new one Im building.

BTW theres some SICK builds in here!!!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

cove shocker for sure! and they do not change every 1/2 year the frame/suspension designs because it rock from the first day!


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Another vote for a nic


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm curious about how much that thing (Nicolai Ion GBOXX) actually weighs when it's built up. Got any numbers?

Cheers!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

the Ion is nice but you can't really beat the new legend.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Session 88


----------



## levee67 (May 13, 2004)

*Yeti DH9*

Classic DH bike. Perfect lines.

damon


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

*Duhhh...*



Orange-Goblin said:


> Holy horrendous pedalling efficiency batman!!
> 
> That chain device has got some seriously funky angles going on, love the old school look frame !


It's called an idler pulley, it allows a rearward axle path. Not familiar with this brand, but Canfield Bros. use one on the Jedi, and everyone who owns that bike sez it pedals really well.


----------



## burgundy snake (Dec 12, 2007)

This post is like comparing women. No concensus; in with the new, out with the old.

Zerode


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

For my anything neat looking, nice and flowy, horizontal shock and preferably tucked down low.

Stuff like TR450, V10, Driver 8, Evil Revolt, Morewood Makulu etc. Prob other ones but those spring into mind as just being beyond sexy.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

burgundy snake said:


> This post is like comparing women. No concensus; in with the new, out with the old.
> 
> Zerode


Wow. Now that is both incredibly good looking AND interesting...

Any news on this thing actually hitting the market?


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

*Wtf?!?!?*

Why does a gearbox bike have a derailleur hangar?
...for Nicolai's price and reputation, i would think they would machine you a dropout without the dangle...








[/QUOTE]

...P.S. Beauty of a bike, I couldn't be more jealous!


----------



## mondmond88 (Jan 22, 2010)

so many awesome pictures for awesome bikes
yippee~


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

FA-Q said:


> It's called an idler pulley, it allows a rearward axle path. Not familiar with this brand, but Canfield Bros. use one on the Jedi, and everyone who owns that bike sez it pedals really well.


The idler pulley allows the suspension to be unaffected by chain growth which affects pedaling performance if not executed in the design as well as remaining balanced through its action to bumps terrain, etc its a very good solution especially with the Jedi since it uses quite an extreme rearward action, the bike does pedal well, does it pedal as well as any other debatable, its all relative to what you compare it with!

I love the Jedi, and while I don't own either Ive ridden a bit with both, the Katipo is a cool rig but did not impress me any more than any other bike same with the Jedi, though one thing the Jedi does seem to give which is very impressive is a big amount of room for rider error, coming up short it makes a bad rider look a lot better than they possibly are.

Jury is still out for me on the Katipo, it's very well priced and for performance for price its a good to have something like this in the market especially if they are reliable in the long term I wish the guy all the best luck, hes a cool Kiwi, will be interesting to see how it lasts under one rider I know of who has all but AM specced it to make it more pedal friendly, not that that's a good judge as I said it depends what you compare it too, setup etc, and especially rider ability fitness.


----------



## billyroman (Feb 3, 2010)

...something of a European production... 
*España*
*Mondraker Kaiser Pro Team 2009*


----------



## billyroman (Feb 3, 2010)

...something of a European Production...
*Austria*
*KTM Aphex 2010*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

The Sinister F Bomb and Sinister R9 (a rider owned company).....

Sinister F Bomb.....



















Sinister R9.....


----------



## billyroman (Feb 3, 2010)

...something of a European production... 
*Czech Republic* (Hand Made, No Taiwan or etc...)
*RB (Race Bike) Revoluzzer*









*RB (Race Bike) Boxter DH*









*RB (Race Bike) Dragster FR*


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

i was just scanning, i thought the specialized demo had to have some sort of a punch line attached but wheni scrolled back,i guess not, oh well ,different stokes.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

Geez, this thread could have just as aptly been called "Ugliest looking..."

Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

with a generalized statement like that i was hoping you'd have a pic of your pretty dh bike. I think dh bikes and motoxrs are beautiful in the eyes of the beholder.If you think your bike has pulled you through a couple a sketchy situations you become very appreciative of all its features. Nearly endo a couple times and that fork is your buddy that 65 deg headtube angle is pure genius, the top tube length is just right,that heavy duty saint rear deraileur was worth every dime....


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

here is the future


















































































Orange Strange 225 Frame and Fox Shock 4,940g
Hope Seat Clmap QR 48g
Element Nickel Wide Platinum Flat Bars 322g uncut
Sunline Half Waffle Grips 100g
Straitline 28mm Boxxer Stem Red 128g
Acros Headset 136g
Acros BB 105g
Rockshox Boxxer Teams 3,060g
Mavic Dee Max Rear 1,130g
Mavic Dee Max Front 1,010g
Shimano XTR Cranks 507g
Shimano XTR Shifter 131g
Shimano Dure Ace Mech 166g
Shimano Ultegra Cassette 12-25 220g
Yumema Chain Hollow Pin
Gamut P30 Chain Device 219g
E-13 G Ring 44g
Straitline Pedals Pr 526g
Hope Brakes Front 311g
Hope Brakes Rear 346g
Rotors 221g
Acros Seat Post 284g (still needs cutting)
Funn RL Saddle 266g
Maxxis WetScreams 2.5 DP ST 42a Uncut 1,160g each
CSC Front Inner Tube 150g
CSC Rear Inner Tube 270g

and CCDB on its way.

end thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

Pslide said:


> Geez, this thread could have just as aptly been called "Ugliest looking..."
> 
> Oh well, to each his own.


If you do not like the bikes or this thread then why the hell are you posting here and making yourself look just like a damn troll! You ain't right dude or dudette. Either post up or post out or just get a clue! .....:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

I can't believe nobody has posted a Knolly yet. Maybe not the most exotic looking, but it's a beauty.


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

ChiliPepper1 said:


> If you do not like the bikes or this thread then why the hell are you posting here and making yourself look just like a damn troll! You ain't right dude or dudette. Either post up or post out or just get a clue! .....:lol: :lol: :lol:


I was merely making a statement regarding the aesthetic taste of some of the posters, per the subject title of this thread. I didn't feel it necessary to repost pictures to illustrate my point, but I will for you sake.

My bike, which is clearly THE best looking DH bike ever.









And another post, clearly one of the ugliest looking DH bikes ever.









And thus, we have come full circle and arrived at my previous conclusion - that this thread could have just as easily been titled "Ugliest looking..."



[/opinion]


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

that banshee is way better than the one i posted


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

one of this two :


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

Pslide said:


> I was merely making a statement regarding the aesthetic taste of some of the posters, per the subject title of this thread. I didn't feel it necessary to repost pictures to illustrate my point, but I will for you sake.
> 
> My bike, which is clearly THE best looking DH bike ever.
> 
> ...


The Banshee is sweet but my Sinister R9 is just as sweet or sweeter. In fact, there are a few more sleds in here that top that Banshee. To each there own, but the thread was named "Best Looking DH Bikes Ever" and these are the best looking DH bikes, though a few could pass for being strange looking. I just wish someone would throw in some more Transitions a Commencials, but oh well, maybe soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

ILFREERIDER said:


> one of this two :


Dude, that Knolly and that Transition is super sweet and a thing of beauty! I have not seen a Knolly in awhile. Nice bro, real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

P-Funk said:


> I can't believe nobody has posted a Knolly yet. Maybe not the most exotic looking, but it's a beauty.


It is a thing of beauty bro! Very nice Knolly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shamrock1079 (Jun 4, 2008)

too many beauties to choose just 1.


----------



## atchipmunk (Aug 7, 2009)

I've always been a fan of the old Specialized FSR Team DH...would love to have one myself still...










:thumbsup:


----------



## thelivo (Jul 31, 2007)

For those of you who are a bit older - the GT STS. I lusted after one of those


----------



## demrgo (May 1, 2006)

951 is the sexiest downhill bike ever:thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

i got to see cam zinks corsair dominion last night... wasn't this one, but they are awesome looking bikes...


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## nickl7878 (Oct 31, 2010)

saturnine said:


>


Winner. No questions asked


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought someone would have posted my bike by now.. guess i'll have to do it. Since, i put some red deity clamps on.



















looks awesome and rides great too. ^^^ 40.36 isn't bad w/ dh tubes and steel spring.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

why would we post your bike?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

saturnine said:


> why would we post your bike?


Because this is the best looking DH bike thread right? So I thought someone would have jumped at the opportunity to post mine up


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Some of these do not belong in this thread. Intense 951/M9? Hell yeah. Old FSR DH and some of the others, yeah. Orange and Knolly? Err...no. They look obtuse with certain parts way larger than others or weird angles and structure that doesn't look one one flowing "form". Hey, lots of great bikes aren't sexy, but lots of people are posting their own bikes cause that's what they like. I gotta disagree on that. There are some that are sexy that I'd never care to ride, but that doesn't mean they aren't sexy.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

IMO the Evil Revolt, Trek Session 88, and Intense 951 are the most beautiful bikes in the world.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

ryan_daugherty said:


> Because this is the best looking DH bike thread right? So I thought someone would have jumped at the opportunity to post mine up


yours is the best looking to you, of course. this is the legend i would post









i'll also add these:


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

That fury is sweet, but im still partial to mine!!


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

This one gets my vote.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

my all time fav...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

schneidie said:


>


i was thinking the same thing:thumbsup:


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

based on looks?


----------



## moneycash (Jun 2, 2010)

do we have a winner?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

JMH hasn't posted up his green machine in this thread, so I'll do it for him. If this thread were to only have 3 bikes in it, this should be one of 'em, for sure (Orange-Goblin's blue and orange 951 from last year is also a runner....and one of those formula1 themed Intense's have to be up there too...but they're more like cheating, cuz you can't buy'em...). Anyway, back to the lean, mean, green, shredding machine...I mean, like DAMN... :










And here's my second nomination for best-lookin-evah DH bike...(Orange-Goblin's...):


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

and for those south of the boarder..


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Shuttling baby...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

you clearly have too much time on your hands  Are the trails snowed in where your at?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

clockwork said:


> you clearly have too much time on your hands  Are the trails snowed in where your at?


Nope, just a bit muddy...but the real reason was being bored at work...


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

annuatadeex said:


> Hello!
> 
> First things first I'm a new user at this message board.
> 
> ...


great spam targeting, this is a mountain biking forum not a music forum


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

annuatadeex said:


> Hello!
> 
> First things first I'm a new user at this message board.
> 
> ...


This one time, at band camp...


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=680049


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

How is is possible, no one mentioned/posted pic of silver-black V10 Carbon!?


----------



## Pslide (Jul 3, 2006)

eurospek said:


> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=680049


I can't say the Knolly is pretty, but that is one helluva nice product photo!


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

norbar said:


> the Ion is nice but you can't really beat the new legend.


The Jedi's twin?


----------



## newskoolbiker (Oct 17, 2005)

Here's my contribution. Although I'm a little biased as well. The Dorado just makes any bike look sweet.


----------



## dash1987 (Jan 21, 2011)

i love the look of my 2010 glory 0


----------



## Scott D88 (Nov 18, 2010)

eurospek said:


> https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=680049


Ahhhhhh this bike gives me a massive orgasm


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

There is some beautiful iron on here but I am surprised that I haven't seen any of the turquoise and white Yeti 303 RDH's on here.


----------



## pajak (May 20, 2009)

Interesting, nearly every bike from every company, that has been produced since 05' is on here. Perhaps this is an indication that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Sounds like a good topic to reflect about while riding. Hm.


----------



## derekr (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

nickl7878 said:


> Winner. No questions asked


If you're the Green Goblin maybe :skep:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

any mondraker, but what really does it for me is a turner highline with a totem.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Pau11y said:


> If you're the Green Goblin maybe :skep:


green goblin is green and purple.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

This has got to be one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Very nice looking 951 but that's got to be the third time it has been posted in this forum.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

then it's 3x as worthy, no?


----------



## JonasT (Apr 17, 2010)

Love my bike 










https://jonast.pinkbike.com/album/Santa-Cruz-V104-Carbon-2011/


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

The Blue X0 gear compliments the bike SO well.

Can you buy the blue stickers aftermarket?


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

I really like this one myself. Awesome looking frame and build (if I do say so myself...) but the color scheme is just icing on the cake. It also goes well with the previous post.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

never been into the 303r dh, but the new aniversery looks baddass. As does the original session 88. As does the v10 carbon posted above. Those polished banshees look good too.


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

only b/c im a bit biased


----------



## blackohio (Aug 22, 2010)

biased as well.


----------



## C. Alshus (Jun 29, 2004)

I've always liked the look of the Balfa BB7.










Last Herb DH is nice.










I bought my Jedi only on looks.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Well this certainly turned into another "here's my bike I luv it" thread.


----------



## Horup (Feb 15, 2008)

JonasT said:


> Love my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection in my mind. Love it man! 
I still can't decide whether it's going to be V10c or Jedi. The V10c wins definately on the looks.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

/thread


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

/thread


----------



## brett8902 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nobody posted a demo


----------



## OLTI27 (May 24, 2008)

Ancillotti DHP


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Those last bikes are interesting, an AM model with 145mm of travel and a 65.5 degree HA?!?! and a FR version with 165-175mm of travel and a 64.6 HA?!?! some super slack bikes


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

Mo(n)arch said:


> /thread


thanks.
sadly it was replaced with #3 and is for sale


----------



## newskoolbiker (Oct 17, 2005)

A few more for consideration.


----------



## Fury25 (Oct 22, 2008)

MINE !!!!!!:cornut:


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

you kind of lost me on the wheels,as far as "best looking" goes, just mho, to each their own. The frame is really intersting,if i saw it in person,of course i'd see exactly how it works,,ok i just figured it out, at first it looks like it pulls the shock open,which of course is impossible.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (Dec 21, 2009)

I fell in love with this one...OMG that's a beauty!


----------



## cbc (Apr 16, 2006)

I can't find a complete build of this bike, but I'm surprised that nobody has brought this up yet!










Of course, I kid. What a crazy idea though!


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

Either the Mondraker or devinci wilson


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

New devinchi wilson, transition tr 450, intense 951 and m6, giant glory, banshee legend mkII are the sexiest bike of 2010-2011. The new trek session 9.9 is the fastest sexiest bike off all time! I wish y'all quit posting all these ugly pos bikes. Just because they are yours don't mean there beautiful!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

so sexy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

singlesprocket said:


> so sexy


Transition stopped making Syren and this is a special build. (Thank you Terry and the guys at Cycle Solutions Toronto. Beaches) I outgrew my Blur LT and is bike should allow me to ride faster and jump higher!

I'll be testing it this weekend at Blue Mountain and then in later at Whiteface and Mont Ste Anne


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Intense M9.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

giantsaam said:


> I am partial to canfield brothers bikes I have 2 and want a jedi like this.
> View attachment 474093


+1^


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

low & slack? check.
DC fork? check.
Sweet fender? check.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

frorider said:


> low & slack? check.
> DC fork? check.
> Sweet fender? check.


yes but will it blend?


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

it 's definitely a dh bike certainly would want to go up any hills with it.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

this...

WINNER!


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

is that the bike you used in your video?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Twisted1 said:


> is that the bike you used in your video?


HAHAHA no.

i ride this... im putting a new BB and Crankset on it soon...


----------



## porchrd (Jul 16, 2011)

*Trek VRX500 1999*

Does anyone know if the rear shock can be locked and if so please tell me how.
I have my Trek up for sale and a potential buyer asked me this question???


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

porchrd said:


> Does anyone know if the rear shock can be locked and if so please tell me how.
> I have my Trek up for sale and a potential buyer asked me this question???


dude, start a new thread about it or something, and do it in the right forums. This is best looking downhill bike in the downhill freeride forum. Is the bike your asking about a FR/DH bike?

but really, new thread or something.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Moosy your bike looks bomb proof! What bb an cranks your going with?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

porchrd said:


> Does anyone know if the rear shock can be locked and if so please tell me how.
> I have my Trek up for sale and a potential buyer asked me this question???


Yeah this isn't really the right place to ask this but what shock is it? If it has propedal or tst then yes. If it's like a fox float r then no.


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

my favorite, and steel to boot


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Twisted1 said:


> Moosy your bike looks bomb proof! What bb an cranks your going with?


Haha thanks man.

I got a classic old MRP guide with the big orange rollers to put back on there. and i found some old top of the line race face stuff im going to put on there. they came off a different bike but the BB is like $250, so its some pretty good stuff, ill get some pics up later once i get un-lazy and put it on there.

im waiting for vista to open so i cant get it up on stix and karpiel...


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Twisted1 said:


> Yeah this isn't really the right place to ask this but what shock is it? If it has propedal or tst then yes. If it's like a fox float r then no.


you really think a bike made in 99 has lockout much less anything but rebound if that?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

clockwork said:


> you really think a bike made in 99 has lockout much less anything but rebound if that?


never know.... somebody might of crammed it in there.... just trying to help the dude out


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

mtbnozpikr said:


> I really like this one myself. Awesome looking frame and build (if I do say so myself...) but the color scheme is just icing on the cake. It also goes well with the previous post.


Winner. Especially after riding one of its brothers last weekend. Absolutely sick!


----------



## _alain_ (May 25, 2010)

Or a Yeti Lawwill with the pull shock.


----------



## Chad A (Apr 5, 2010)

The bikes with the "flowier" lines seem to attract my eye. But anything gets sexier to me with a big Fox 40 or a nice newer Boxxer with the "Box" anodized stancion...

And I've seen that Kona seems to take a lot of flak for being the poor-man's ride, but the new Operator really looks nice to me.


----------



## edenger (Aug 2, 2006)

After looking at all these SEXY bikes, my '07 V10 looks even more tired than it already is... *sigh*


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

TyranT said:


> Either the Mondraker or devinci wilson


x2 or the commencal supreme v3










or the transition bikes


----------



## MarkS2011 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thoughts on the Specialized Big Hit III

Thinking it's going to be my 1st DH bike


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

MarkS2011 said:


> Thoughts on the Specialized Big Hit III
> 
> Thinking it's going to be my 1st DH bike


the search feature on this site works.You will find more than enough to help you make a decision. If you need a personal touch start your own thread.


----------



## funkenstein (Jan 19, 2004)




----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've never seen a picture of a Superco Silencer, other than the one above, or one from the same photo-shoot. (At a beach, at dusk.)


Did those every really go into production?


----------



## mushimushi (Jul 24, 2011)

sex on wheels


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

Good to see the old Intenses getting some love.

When I started back in '97 the GT Lobo and Giant ATX Downhill were ridden by my two favorite riders of the time - Steve Peat and Rob Warner - and I still think these bikes look fantastic. The GT especially (though I'm normally not a fan of GT) looks especially good with the bare carbon and bare aluminium... I think they had some LTS models around that time with a similar construction and I still think it looks fantastic.

Pictures below (not mine though)


----------



## BFBF (Jul 8, 2010)

My DH rig.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleferd (Jun 28, 2011)

What color is that considered?...I like it


----------



## BFBF (Jul 8, 2010)

It's a paint style that SC no longer does...Anodized Orange i think??


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

That Commencal is CRAZY slack.

The sexiest bikes/build/setups ive seen:


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

*Spsna*

Steve Peat Syndicate


----------



## owengerig (Jul 25, 2011)

very cool looking bike
in the first post


----------



## deadatbirth (Jul 23, 2007)

NWS said:


> Did those every really go into production?


nope. they are on "indefinite hold."


----------



## ajcjr (Jan 5, 2011)

i miss my gun metal grey SB Bullit, i loved that thing.


----------



## BFBF (Jul 8, 2010)

my D8 in Orange


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

im not gonna lie that pink specialized is pretty cool. but that transition is awesome!


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

BFBF said:


> my D8 in Orange


liked it so much, you had to post it two separate occasions?


----------



## DH.FR.0ne (Jul 17, 2010)

I love the look of the later Balfa bb7s. Like mine! 

Also my mates older model solid mission 9 with Fox 40s, DHX5 w/ Ti coil, and mavic deemax wheels looks gorgeous.

Not really a downhill bike as such, but the Marin wolf ridge looks super sexy in white.


----------



## Dh mini pinner (Aug 10, 2011)

Trek sessions are the best looking dh bikes you will ever see and anyone who says otherwise is just annoyed cos they can't afford one at $12000 a piece. Oh wait that's me! >


----------



## The Haunted (Jul 10, 2009)

Mine, obviously :eekster:


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

that is nice,but i'm not a fan of chainguides that are stationary,i'd go with two thin rock rings and a lower pully.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

2009 DHR w/ CCDB / Hadley / Formula Ones / Saint + Ultegra + KMC + E13 drivetrain


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

really nice bikes... i'll take pics of mine and post them later...


----------



## german_rob (Aug 24, 2011)

really nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

How about:


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

My pick here. Anyone agree? The Session 88 is sexy too, both are great bikes. Simple, sweet, and expensive. Alright!


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

funkenstein said:


>


Yes, very nice bike the Session. Wish I could have one, but still in high school! Oops...


----------



## Captain AmerrickA (Apr 8, 2010)

I vote this. sorry if it's been posted already!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

My sunday


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Dang! you can check your nose for boogers on that thing!! you need tinted goggles for sure..


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Luigiugueto said:


> Dang! you can check your nose for boogers on that thing!! you need tinted goggles for sure..


Yeah it came out pretty dialed.:thumbsup:


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> My sunday


This definitely gets my vote!!!


----------



## SacredYeti (Aug 24, 2011)

cyclelicious said:


> Transition stopped making Syren and this is a special build. (Thank you Terry and the guys at Cycle Solutions Toronto. Beaches) I outgrew my Blur LT and is bike should allow me to ride faster and jump higher!
> 
> I'll be testing it this weekend at Blue Mountain and then in later at Whiteface and Mont Ste Anne


Happen to know what make and model the handlebars are? I like the rise on them


----------



## gottarex (Aug 28, 2009)

I vote for the new Commencal Supreme V3 or Session 88s

:thumbsup:


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

My current favorite...








Intense M9 FRO

Next in line... Santa Cruz V10 (full carbon; when they release the carbon rear end for the public)

Also love the looks of the Session, Demo, & Supreme


----------



## gollub01 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ive been loving this bike all summer. 2012 pre-order list going up soon. All I can say is I have not met a single person who did not love this bike after 1 ride this summer. The Bros are on to something.


----------



## spooney (Jun 1, 2010)

bullcrew said:


> My sunday


Wow and how, that must have taken some time. I was never a fan of the IH sunday but that looks awesome. I now want to polish my v10c but it will just end as dust.:thumbsup:


----------

